# dedo azul



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Cuando uno, por ejemplo, se da un golpe en el dedo del pie, por aquí se puede poner _morado_, pero nunca había oído _azul_ en este caso.

¿En qué países se usa este color en estos casos?

Gracias. Saludos.


----------



## Lurrezko

Morado también en mi zona, pero no me resisto a comentarte que en catalán los morados son _blaus_ (azules).

Saludos


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Morado también en mi zona, pero no me resisto a comentarte que en catalán los morados son _blaus_ (azules).



Muchas gracias, Lurrezko. Y sabes que lo del catalán me viene de perlas.

Un saludo.


----------



## las cosas facilitas

También en Valencia es dedo morado o amoratado. ( y en catalá-valenciá _morat_ ).


----------



## blasita

las cosas facilitas said:


> También en Valencia es dedo morado o amoratado. ( y en catalá-valenciá _morat_ ).



Ya sabemos más cosas. Gracias. Un saludo.


----------



## Birke

En castellano, los cardenales son morados por antonomasia, incluso cuando en el proceso acaben poniéndose amarillentos o vete a saber cómo. En mi zona, al menos, se oye con muchísima más frecuencia "me ha salido un morado" que "me ha salido un cardenal".

Curiosamente, los catalanes y los alemanes coinciden en ver esas manchas _blau_.


----------



## blasita

Birke said:


> En castellano, los cardenales son morados por antonomasia, incluso cuando en el proceso acaben poniéndose amarillentos o vete a saber cómo. En mi zona, al menos, se oye con muchísima más frecuencia "me ha salido un morado" que "me ha salido un cardenal".



Muchas gracias por tu respuesta, Birke.  Por aquí se dice más 'cardenal', pero creo que sobre esto hay incluso otro hilo. La verdad es que me llamó mucho la atención que dijeran en Uruguay 'ponerse el dedo _azul_ de un golpe', y por eso lo pregunto.

Al menos, parece (de momento) que por España usamos el mismo color en este caso en castellano: morado. Un saludo.


----------



## Peón

Aquí los dedos machucados por la puerta se ponen "*morados*", o "*negros*" si el golpe fue de aquellos que te hacen odiar a la humanidad.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Peón.


----------



## Vampiro

El golpe provoca un hematoma que tiene por defecto color azulado.
El resultado visual dependerá de la persona.  En aquellos mortales comunes y corrientes, de sangre roja, se ve como un moretón, en cambio en aquellos de sangre azul el resultado obviamente es otro.
En fin, resumiendo, depende, ¿de qué depende?, de que el blanco sea blanco y que el negro sea negro, que uno y uno sean dos, porque exactos son los números. De según como se mire, todo depende…
_


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Azulado: te acordaste de la madre de alguien; morado: de la madre y de la abuela; negro: de toda su progenie; casos extremos: tiene el dedo *como una morcilla* (tanto por el color como por la hinchazón).
Saludos


----------



## Peón

Adolfo Afogutu said:


> ... casos extremos: tiene el dedo *como una morcilla* (tanto por el color como por la hinchazón).
> Saludos



Eso ya es in articulo mortis. En esos momentos uno piensa/grita:  "por qué mier... vine al mundo".


----------



## blasita

Vampiro said:


> El resultado visual dependerá de la persona.  En aquellos mortales comunes y corrientes, de sangre roja, se ve como un moretón, en cambio en aquellos de sangre azul el resultado obviamente es otro.



Ya veo, pero para los normalitos, los que no somos vampiros y tenemos la sangre más bien roja: ¿se diría por allí: 'se me ha puesto el dedo azul'? Gracias, Vampiro.




Adolfo Afogutu said:


> Azulado: te acordaste de la madre de alguien; morado: de la madre y de la abuela; negro: de toda su progenie; casos extremos: tiene el dedo *como una morcilla* (tanto por el color como por la hinchazón).
> Saludos



Estoy un poco confundida, Adolfo, porque se nos dijo que no se decía nunca 'morado' por allá, sino siempre 'azul'; yo interpreté que incluso pasaba lo mismo en otros lugares. Gracias.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

blasita said:


> Estoy un poco confundida, Adolfo, porque se nos dijo que no se decía nunca 'morado' por allá, sino siempre 'azul'; yo interpreté que incluso pasaba lo mismo en otros lugares. Gracias.


Para los golpes te diría que ese es el primer color que se me viene en mente: "le quedó el ojo morado", "le quedó toda la cara morada", etc. Eso en mi barrio.
Saludos


----------



## swift

Hola Blasita:

En *Costa Rica*, si alguien se martilla un dedo mientras está clavando, el dedo se le pone rojo, luego morado, luego negro (bajo la uña... si le queda ). Si alguien se golpea contra un mueble, se le hace un *verdugo* o *cardenal*, de color *morado *también. De hecho, lo de llamar _cardenal_ al _moretón_ supongo que viene del color *púrpura *tradicionalmente asociado a los sacerdotes...

El *azul* se reserva para el tono que adquiere la piel por el *frío*. 

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Mr.P

Tiendo a pensar que casos como este resultan tan antojadizos como, por ejemplo, las onomatopeyas, puesto que provienen de una fuerte meramente perceptiva. Así es como en algunas partes el gallo dice kikiriquí y en otras dirá kick a ri-boo. Del mismo modo para algunos el golpe se volverá morado, otros lo verán negro o azulado (si es daltónico tal vez sea verde, por qué no) como amaneceres los hay rojos, anaranjados o purpúreos. 

Apunto a que no creo que exista una regla general, sino que simplemente se trata de percepción y si a uno le dicen "le quedó el ojo negro" entenderá lo mismo que si le dijeran amoratado, azulado, ennegrecido o en tinta.


----------



## Colchonero

Mr.P said:


> Apunto a que no creo que exista una regla general, sino que simplemente se trata de percepción y si a uno le dicen "le quedó el ojo negro" entenderá lo mismo que si le dijeran amoratado, azulado, ennegrecido o en tinta.



O a la funerala.


----------



## Vampiro

O "en compota", como dicen en el Río de la Plata.
_


----------



## swift

Lo que sí es cierto es que estaré muy atento la próxima vez que alguien se coja los dedos con la puerta o se martille uno mientras clava para determinar de qué lado de la escala cromática se ubica la marca del golpe.  Dicho eso, el morado está emparentado con el azul...


----------



## blasita

Gracias Adolfo, Swift, Mr.P y Colchonero.

La verdad es que eso se afirmó en los foros, no solo como una preferencia personal, y esto es lo no me cuadra. En fin, de todas formas todo esto es muy interesante.

Yo no diría p.ej.: 'Tengo/Se me ha puesto un dedo azul' porque, tal cual, me preguntarían (en el mejor de los casos ...): ¿te lo has pintado? ¿se te ha roto un boli o qué? Nunca cuando se debe a un golpe.


----------



## Lurrezko

Quizá tú no dirías *se me ha puesto el dedo azul *porque lo que te sale en el dedo es un morado o cardenal, no un azul. A uno se le puede poner el dedo de cualquier color, eso va en percepciones, pero diría que el color idiomático para hablar de contusiones es el morado, o el (color) negro si te golpeó Mike Tyson. Supongo que por ahí va tu consulta.


----------



## blasita

Lurrezko said:


> Quizá tú no dirías *se me ha puesto el dedo azul *porque lo que te sale en el dedo es un morado o cardenal, no un azul. A uno se le puede poner el dedo de cualquier color, eso va en percepciones, pero diría que el color idiomático para hablar de contusiones es el morado, o el (color) negro si te golpeó Mike Tyson. Supongo que por ahí va tu consulta.



No sé, Lurrezko. Yo diría morado en esta frase de todas formas. Pero creo que por ahí van los tiros. Gracias.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Birke said:


> En castellano, los cardenales son morados por antonomasia, incluso cuando en el proceso acaben poniéndose amarillentos o vete a saber cómo. En mi zona, al menos, se oye con muchísima más frecuencia "me ha salido un morado" que "me ha salido un cardenal".
> 
> Curiosamente, los catalanes y los alemanes coinciden en ver esas manchas _blau_.



El morado o el _blau_ al cabo de un tiempo se pone verde. En Canarias he oìdo 'verde nalga' para referirse a la moradura ya de días resultante de una patada en el lugar más adecuado para darla.


----------



## swift

También puede ponerse verde, don Manuel. Recuerdo una vez que inyectaron a una de mis primas: el brazo se le puso de todos colores. Al final, entre amarillo y verde.

En francés también los cardenales, verdugones o moretones son _bleus_.


----------



## Vampiro

blasita said:


> Gracias Adolfo, Swift, Mr.P y Colchonero.


¡¡Claro!!!, y yo estaré pintado...

_


----------



## blasita

Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Claro!!!, y yo estaré pintado...
> 
> _



¡Pero bueno, si ya te di las gracias, Vampiro! Vale ... Otra vez: gracias.

Hay que ver la cantidad de colores que salen; madre mía.


----------



## Lurrezko

¡Gracias, Vampiro!


----------



## las cosas facilitas

Por aquí decimos moratones a los cardenales, los moretones son otra cosa.

salut y gracias a todos.


----------



## swift

Digan lo que digan, y por muy rojo que se vea ese emoticono, para mí Vampiro estaba morado de cólera.

Y profundizando un poco en el aspecto dermatológico del asunto, ¿la percepción no estará también ligada a la pigmentación de la piel de cada persona? Porque un individuo negro con un moretón nunca va a tener una marca azul, diría yo; y a una persona muy blanca se le puede poner entre azul y morado.


----------



## Peón

Vampiro said:


> ¡¡Claro!!!, y yo estaré pintado...
> 
> _





blasita said:


> ¡Pero bueno, si ya te di las gracias, Vampiro! Vale ... Otra vez: gracias.



*Vampiro *es un mamífero muy celoso, y con toda la sangre que está dando vuelta en este hilo se le debe estar haciendo agua la boca...


----------



## Vampiro

swift said:


> Y profundizando un poco en el aspecto dermatológico del asunto, ¿la percepción no estará también ligada a la pigmentación de la piel de cada persona? Porque un individuo negro con un moretón nunca va a tener una marca azul, diría yo; y a una persona muy blanca se le puede poner entre azul y morado.


Perdón, pero... ¿te refieres a los afroamericanos?
_


----------



## swift

¡Uy! Claro, la palabra con 'n-'. A los afrodescendientes. O con alta concentración de melanina, para no ofender a nadie y decirlo del modo más científico posible.


----------



## Manuel G. Rey

Vampiro said:


> Perdón, pero... ¿te refieres a los afroamericanos?
> _


Y afroafricanos, supongo.


----------



## Mr.P

Como observación creo que vale mencionar que además el color azulado siempre se asocia al estado de la piel en condiciones de frío "piececitos de niño, azulosos de frío... etc."

Comentario aparte: hay algún tema donde se discuta la pertinencia del término Afroamericano? Tengo mis reticencias frente a él.


----------



## Peón

Mr.P said:


> Comentario aparte: hay algún tema donde se discuta la pertinencia del término Afroamericano? Tengo mis reticencias frente a él.



SUpongo que en los foros "Cultural Discussions" o "Culture Cafe". Los encontrás el final de esta página.


----------

